# How long after dosing PraziPro?



## Kagia (Jun 21, 2020)

So my fish often have white or clear feces. Besides that, they all appear healthy. Very active, not hiding, constantly algae grazing and sand sifting. Very interactive and will savagely eat as much as I will feed them.

Water parameters are good.

Temperature 78*

PH 8-8.2
GH 10
KH 11

Ammonia 0 
Nitrite 0
Nitrates always kept at 20 ppm or less with weekly 50% water changes.

I plan to transfer all these fish to a larger tank soon and add more fish, so I went ahead and introduced a full dose of PraziPro. 50% water change 5 days later and another full dose of PraziPro. 5 days later (today) I'll be doing another 50% water change and another full dose of PraziPro.

I'm still noticing the white/clear feces. How long after treatment can one expect this issue to go away? Is it possible that this isn't due to parasites?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

PraziPro is for a different kind of parasites. It seems like you think your fish have bloat.

The feces does sound like bloat (if they ALWAYS have clear white/thready feces...not for an occasional occurrance) but that fact that they are eating does NOT sound like bloat.

I would wait until the feces are thick and food colored. If you think they have bloat (in spite of the fact that they are eating) I would try epsom salts. See the CF Library for dosages.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Prazipro doesn't treat the internal parasites associated with Malawi bloat which is what I think you're trying to treat. The passing of white or clear stringy feces is actually the passing of the mucus that lines the intestinal tract. It is seen occasionally in healthy, normal fish but something is wrong if they are eating normally and only having those types of poop. Are all the fish eating and are they all passing the white or clear poop?


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

DJ beat me again, haha.


----------



## Kagia (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I hadn't considered bloat, as none of the fish appear physically bloated.

The feces aren't 100% white/clear. It seems pretty random. Sometimes they are, sometimes they aren't.

I do add epsom salt along with the other additives I use to get my ph and hardness up every water change.

The PraziPro bottle says it treats tapeworm, flatworms, gill flukes, and turbellarians. What other medications would you recommend? And feel free to pm me if you know how I might obtain them here in Canada.


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

I dont think you need to treat them for anything. Sounds like they are eating and behaving normally. Check out this article from a fish veterinarian:

https://cafishvet.com/fish-health-disea ... fish-poop/


----------



## Corby77 (Jan 9, 2022)

I agree. When my fish had parasites, they were very passive. Some had bloated stomachs. I treated the water with a parasite conditioner and then added more internal parasite medication Home | Fenben Lab. 
But in your case, the fish look healthy, and you don't need to treat them. You can try changing their food if this one isn't digesting well. 
Also, remember to add other fish gradually and calculate the number of fish according to the size of your tank. Keep in mind that a large number of fish will pollute the tank faster, and you need a good filter to keep them comfortable.


----------

